# Genxxlgear 40% off Black friday weekend!!



## Doublewide (Nov 25, 2010)

To celebrate the move to the new lab Axio and Syntrop are trying to give  away the farm. Their goal is to sell all products currently in stock to  make way for the new. In order to celebrate the completion of the new  lab and to help them achieve their goal we are offering 40% discount on  everything. If it’s not in stock it won’t be for 2 weeks waiting for the  new lab production so act now and take advantage of this insanity while  stocks last.

Axiolabs quality is unparalleled and the Hybrid range of steroids (made  in partnership with Syntrop) is in a league of it’s own. 

At any price these two brands are great value but at this price you can’t afford to pass on this amazing opportunity.

Login now and take advantage of this 40% saving while you can.

Also do not forget to enter in the lottery. There must be a winner every week.


And if you done shopping and chatting with your friends on the forums why not read the latest scoop at Sports News, Bodybuilding Tips, Health & Nutrition for the Real World Athlete | GenXXL.com





Warmest Regards

Team GenXXLGear

www.genxxlgear.com


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweeeeeet!


/V


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice.
Will be buying second cycle soon.

Any recommendations on what to get ?


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeez, huge sale a week after I order my second cycle. Tempted to buy more lol


----------



## bigrene (Nov 25, 2010)

Does that include HumanGrowth and is it still in dry form I know it says something about it coming reconstituted in two months but its been saying that for a while, thanks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2010)

Will I need to spend hundreds of dollars to qualify for the discounts?


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't think so capt'n. Everything is already discounted.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Nov 26, 2010)

damn it man, it is so tempting to just buy all kinds of shit...lol!  this is a deal that i would not pass up, if i had the cash i would defiantly be stocking back up.  This is basically like giving shit away on some of the stuff...GenX is the shit, not to mention doublewide is the the man!!


----------



## tjsulli (Nov 26, 2010)

bigrene said:


> Does that include HumanGrowth and is it still in dry form I know it says something about it coming reconstituted in two months but its been saying that for a while, thanks.[/QUOTEyes just placed order


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 26, 2010)

Interesting. Aren't these prices the same as they always were? Logged in and it shows a discount but I don't see it.


----------



## cbohning (Nov 26, 2010)

is their a code or are prices already discounted?


----------



## bigpapa101 (Nov 30, 2010)

already discounted, how much cheaper do you expect to get high quality gear such as axio/syntrop? I had 300 dollars saved up to stock up on some shit and just found out yesterday that shit got stolen out of my damn building, i am sooooo pissed right now man!!


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 30, 2010)

awesome


----------



## doubledose (Dec 8, 2010)

How long is this sale going on for?


----------



## MaxBiceps (Dec 8, 2010)

doubledose said:


> How long is this sale going on for?




yeah good ques. bumpp

just saw this post. site has connections probs atm so i cant check. hope we didnt miss the gravy train!?


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 8, 2010)

doubledose said:


> How long is this sale going on for?





MaxBiceps said:


> yeah good ques. bumpp
> 
> just saw this post. site has connections probs atm so i cant check. hope we didnt miss the gravy train!?



no guys you didn't miss it.....we recently switched formats on our boards and have had some downtime with the new servers......we're currently down for maintenance.....as a result of the down time the sale was initially extended till the end of this week.....because of today i believe we'll be extending a few more days too (not confirmed yet)


----------



## Mr.BTB (Dec 8, 2010)

all right! I hope you guys keep the sale on for a couple days after the site is back bro.


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Dec 9, 2010)

site is still down its 653pm EST


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 9, 2010)

any one no why gennxxl site not working ?????


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 9, 2010)

bigmac6969 said:


> any one no why gennxxl site not working ?????



hardware issue and some local construction affected our systems


----------



## speed3 (Dec 10, 2010)

SONOFA!)@#(*.  LMAO!!  i know some of the guys were panicking thinking the site got shut down or something lol.  Hope they get it up in time for before the games Sunday.  Guess i can hang out over here for a little bit as a newby


----------



## faller (Dec 10, 2010)

speed3 said:


> SONOFA!)@#(*.  LMAO!!  i know some of the guys were panicking thinking the site got shut down or something lol.  Hope they get it up in time for before the games Sunday.  Guess i can hang out over here for a little bit as a newby



Hey big guy, how's it hangin?!!


----------



## speed3 (Dec 10, 2010)

*3 days without the site!!!! I'm goin through withdrawels!!!!!! bored at work lmao!!!!![*


faller said:


> Hey big guy, how's it hangin?!!


----------



## faller (Dec 10, 2010)

Ya it sucks! You're bored at work? How about doing some work!! LMAO!!


----------



## speed3 (Dec 10, 2010)

I got it all knocked out brother!!!  I'm fast like that!!  Think I'm gonna go have me some fudruckers and see if I can break into the 270's today lol.  i hit 405 for 4 reps on the flat bench monday with nobody touching the bar!!


----------



## faller (Dec 10, 2010)

405! Nice! Meaty will be proud!


----------



## speed3 (Dec 10, 2010)

*I know meaty was pumpin it for 5 reps.  He prolly still murder me lol.  Unless he's lost some after his cut.  Does he not hang out at all over here?*


faller said:


> 405! Nice! Meaty will be proud!


----------



## faller (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if does, i haven't checked.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 10, 2010)

btw faller and speed3....good to see you guys here


----------



## faller (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Irish, its been a while. I see lots of changes since i was here last. Think i might just pop over here more often.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 10, 2010)

now if only we could teach newbies and inexperienced vets to clean up their posts.....their gonna ruin it for ALL sponsors posting specifics


----------



## speed3 (Dec 10, 2010)

shhhh faller.  YOu said if we see irsh hide lol.  My bad, I'll go back and delete my post hoing lol.


----------



## rjrays (Dec 10, 2010)

I sent money to Genxxl and was not able to get back on to put in mtcn code but the money had already been picked up..should i be worried?


----------



## lineman661 (Dec 10, 2010)

*genxxgear*

Any info on this site? Been using them over a year, now all I gave been getting is server down for the past 4 days. Thx


----------



## speed3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Just updates guys.  I have placed many orders from them and always get my stuff!!!  ALWAYS!!!  Don't forget also guys, it's the holidays, and no matter how fast genxxl ships ur stuff they cannot affect the post office which is bogged down from now till close to valentines day.  Always like that during the holidays.  Great time to blast customes while they are buried though if u don't mind the wait....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> now if only we could teach newbies and inexperienced vets to clean up their posts.....their gonna ruin it for ALL sponsors posting specifics


 
an inexperienced vet?


----------

